# Jack Crevalle tips



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I am interested in catching a Jack Crevalle from my kayak. That is one species I have not tangled with from the yak, and in fact, one that I have not caught in years. I remember when i was young, growing up in Fort Walton and Mary Esther that the jacks would show up at the Hurlburt fuel docks (back when you could fish them) and at Cinco Bridge. I think this happened mostly in the late summer / early fall (does that sound right??). It also seems that I recall hearing that they showed up at Palafox Pier and the 3 mile fishing bridge. That is the best of my recollection.

If i want to target a big jack from the yak, what are your suggestions on time, locations, and I know they eat most big baits / lures but I'll take a tackle suggestion too if you have a "sure fire" method.

Thanks,
Fisherdad1


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I have seen a couple guys take their kayaks back up into Destin Harbor canals and water inlet to catch big JC's. They really don't hang around, you have to catch them running the bait through where you are at. Best bet find a heavy concentration of bait and then have patience.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Don't know if they still do, but the big JCs used to hang out around the mouth of Hoffman's Bayou in Gulf Breeze in the late summer. Couldn't fish for kings because there were so many of them but that was many years ago.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

The greatest Jack attack I experienced was in Big Sabine. They chased the mullet out of the water, up the bank; grabbed the mullet when they flopped back in the water, they swam like torpedoes when they swam between us. Must have bee twenty of 'em. my buddy and I hook one each and they popped our light line off.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Although they are present almost year round, you are correct in your timing about late Summer - Fall. This is getting to be the time of year that they start tearing up the bay. The problem is that they can be so fast that by the time you paddle to where they were, they may be a quarter mile or more away!

Best bet though is to cruise around 3-mile bridge especially late in the afternoon and keep your eyes open for menhaden and other bait fish schools dimpling the surface. Cast a big topwater plug that moves a lot of water around the school's edge and you may get a blow-up. Of course this time of year you're likely to also hook up bluefish, spanish, or bull reds before the Jacks find it.

Good luck!
Alex


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Best plan, in my opinion, is to go trout/red fishing and keep a prepped jack rod handy. Loud/fast topwater as yaksquatch said. Those schools always seem to show up eventually...wherever I fish. Big Lagoon is a good starting point.


----------



## fireglove (Oct 14, 2010)

*20# jc*

Caught this guy trolling a mullet lure around bait near I10 bridge in Escambia Bay


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

A 20# JC will give you a good ride in your Yak. I rember fighting a couple for 2 hours on 20# line.


----------

